# Favorite FO supplier?



## sakura1024 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all! I've been away for a while with my other business and kids and getting pregnant, but I'm back, lol. I've yet to make my first batch of soap, but will be doing it very soon. I'm making soaps and other things for Christmas gifts.

Anyway, I placed my first order through Bramble Berry, but only got a few basic things and only two FOs (one for the soap and one for candles). After looking on here at other comments, I hardly see BB and see A LOT of other suppliers. This got me wondering if you all have one supplier that you prefer for your FOs, or if you use many for different things. Who do you suggest?


----------



## Sanguine (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a pretty big fan of Sensory Perfection. They sell a huge range of different FO's (200-300 different kinds I think). The scents are very good, strong so you have to use a little less. Also the scents don't smell synthetic and they sell for a good price! You have to order from the UK though, which might be a problem if you're not from europe...
I stick with this one but if I'm ordering supplies and I see a FO that I like, I might buy it from that seller.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say most people use several suppliers. I order from a few different ones. Everyone has different things and why limit yourself!

I love NG, BB, Sweetcakes, have ordered lots of WSP fo in the past... since I don't sell and don't need to keep a consistent stock I order when someone has a sale or free shipping! Peak has a nice sampler deal.


----------



## paillo (Dec 10, 2011)

i mostly use nature's garden, peak and camden grey, for their prices.  but i have to admit that my favorite is daystar. the website is not very friendly, but she's great at communicating, and her fragrances are to die for. i'm a fan of the offbeat and the 'dark', and she's got them.  her sales are great too. i also buy twilight-series-inspired fragrances from mms, can't find them anywhere else and they are fabulous.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Dec 10, 2011)

i've used Soap Supplies for years and love the prices as well as the service.


----------



## LauraB (Dec 11, 2011)

There may be some helpful suggestions at this thread for you http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=28677


----------



## judymoody (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm more into the EOs but for FOs I like Brambleberry, Peak Candle, and Aroma Haven.


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 12, 2011)

I brought some things from Wholesale Supply Plus and was impressed with their service. Free shipping and at my house within three days.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 14, 2011)

peak and ng for me. Bramb too spendy for me.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 14, 2011)

I find Brambleberry really great but it's just a little spendy for me too.  I love Oregon Trails, Symphony Scents and Southern Garden Scents so far.


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 14, 2011)

Oregon Trails for me.  I've only soaped a couple of their scents so far, but just got some new ones and they smell awesome OOB.  I can't wait to try them!


----------



## youreapima2 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've ordered a lot of fo's from Cierra Candles. I took a chance with some fo's not having any reviews from soapers with great results as well as disastrous results. Recently I've ordered from Bitter Creek (N) and am very happy with their fo's. Both companies are quick with shipping


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 18, 2011)

I tend to order close to home to cut shipping cost. The Scent Works, Camden Grey now that Southern Soapers has moved.

Since I just make for the house I do not need alot of Fo's.  I am still working with the first 6 I bought last year.  One can buy to much and then it just sits.  Since you are new and have yet to make soap 1 or 2 is all I would buy and make sure they are no a or d.


----------

